# 20 year old iron



## StephandJohn (Sep 3, 2007)

This lives in the mh and hasn't had much use in the last 15 years. Do you think its safe?
Just plugged it in and its fine but I once had a rather elderly hairdryer that blew up in my hand and obviously I don't want this to happen in the mh.
What do you think?


----------



## Glandwr (Jun 12, 2006)

not an expert but one danger with elderly electrical gear is old, cracked and brittle insulation on the cabling. Myself if you can check that that is ok I would continue to use it. Stand to be corrected though.

Dick


----------



## aldra (Jul 2, 2009)

Extra fabric softener

Hang carefully

The iron can remain redundant another 15 yrs :lol: 

Sorry  

Aldra


----------



## cabby (May 14, 2005)

I would class it as dangerous, throw it away and buy a new one, Tesco for around £6.

cabby


----------



## StephandJohn (Sep 3, 2007)

Thanks. I will.


----------



## Gretchibald (Jul 22, 2011)

mmmm, just a thought but most things that were made 20 years ago were of 'better quality ' that their modern equivalent - motorhomes included.


----------



## raynipper (Aug 4, 2008)

Agreed with Gretchibald.
Apart from the lead which as has been said can become brittle and dangerous, the quality of the iron will be far better than the £6 from Tesco or wherever.

On the other hand the new one will be far lighter to alow more 'stuff' to be loaded into the van.
We have been dragging a folding travel iron around for years. Never actually needed to use it. 

Ray.


----------



## StephandJohn (Sep 3, 2007)

Thats why I was reluctant to get rid of it. Only used it a couple of times a year in the mh. Its small and good quality but I have just chucked it in the bin. Its not worth risking using it, especially in the van. It could do too much damage if it did short out.
Thanks for all your advce everyone.


----------



## Zebedee (Oct 3, 2007)

> cabby said:- I would class it as dangerous, throw it away and buy a new one, Tesco for around £6.


Sorry Cabby, but I would class the six quid Tesco ones as dangerous.

Mrs Zeb bought five of them a while ago for use in the courses she was running, and they are crap. To get a similar heat on all five at once, the dials have to be at quite different settings.

Worst of all the cables seem determined to self destruct. They knot up in permanent small diameter loops and it's impossible to straighten them out. This has to promote accelerated wear and eventually exposed wires and/or short circuiting.

I had to buy some decent flex, which cost about the same as the complete iron, and rewire them for her.

You pays yer money . . . . and if it's that cheap it's probably nasty! :roll:

Dave


----------



## cabby (May 14, 2005)

Yes Dave, but the wire on all the irons, even from the 1930's has been that stupid stuff that you mentioned.They used to plug them into the light socket.

cabby


----------



## raynipper (Aug 4, 2008)

Like all cables, if you screw it up and tangle it one way and then another it's going to 'knot' and fray.
I cringe when people wind charger leads and phone cables up like that and swing the appliance around on the wire.

Maybe it's because I'm a tidy person and maybe because I was an electrician. 

Ray.


----------



## Zebedee (Oct 3, 2007)

These ones didn't need any help Ray.

They were used very sensibly by experienced textile artists, but within a few months every cable looked as if it had been used to tie down a load on a lorry!!

_(During that time each one had been used on only about a dozen occasions, and for no more than half an hour each session.)_

Dave


----------



## cabby (May 14, 2005)

Thinking about it, I remember that the lead on the really old irons had a plug on each end, so it was easy to replace.Except of course for a flat iron.

cabby :wink:


----------



## pippin (Nov 15, 2007)

I thought all irons were flat, at least on the underneath.


----------



## cabby (May 14, 2005)

For your education, flat iron and 'Trivet'.

cabby

http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/Vintage-C...llectables_Kitchenalia_RL&hash=item3aa0a3af78


----------



## StephandJohn (Sep 3, 2007)

Amazing what comes out of a non-motorhome question on this forum!
I've just bought one from Currys for £3.99. Seems Ok and it won't be used much anyway.
So thanks again.


----------



## Zebedee (Oct 3, 2007)

It makes you wonder if it's really worth paying £91 extra for >> this one << . . . . even if it does have a decent cord! :roll:

Dave


----------



## Devonboy (Nov 19, 2009)

Forget all about cable problems, get one of these.


----------



## Pudsey_Bear (Sep 25, 2008)

:? :? WTF is an iron  :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## cabby (May 14, 2005)

Sorry to say this Kev, but that abbreviation is getting a bit worn out now, can you not use words instead to express your view. If possible without the asterisk.Or is this a northern thing :roll: :roll: 

cabby


----------



## Pudsey_Bear (Sep 25, 2008)

I have been using for Freds sake for donkeys years, what others use the TLA for is none of my concern.


----------



## cabby (May 14, 2005)

Who is Fred, any relation to who is sylvia. Or is this much too old for you youngsters. :roll: :roll: 

cabby


----------



## aldra (Jul 2, 2009)

I'm telling you

You don't need an iron

Hang carefully

Use some extra soft rinse 
Hang on
I use tee shirts ,shorts, long skirts, track suits, the odd long dress

Do you know something I dont???

Aldra 8O


----------



## cabby (May 14, 2005)

Yes. :roll: :roll: :roll: :roll: 

cabby


----------



## pippin (Nov 15, 2007)

WIHN?


----------



## Pudsey_Bear (Sep 25, 2008)

cabby said:


> Who is Fred, any relation to who is sylvia. Or is this much too old for you youngsters. :roll: :roll:
> 
> cabby


Glad to be too young again   Sylvia ??


----------



## Pudsey_Bear (Sep 25, 2008)

What in heavens name does that stand for  

Like it, I'll borrow that.


----------



## pippin (Nov 15, 2007)

Full marks go to you Kev - or I suspect in this case it might be Liz!


----------



## Pudsey_Bear (Sep 25, 2008)

Nah not likely, she's not a forum person, she reads but doesn't post, I have to take all the blame for that.


----------

